# The Best "Oh no" Baymax Has Said in the Entire Series of Big Hero 6



## Guilrel (Nov 16, 2020)

While infected with a Virus that makes him speak with a British accent like he's a sorcerer from the Middle Age, Baymax's signature "Oh no" has a very dramatic upgrade.  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325966795958874112
Too bad I can't properly use this as a good reaction to things because I don't have a Twitter or how to properly make gifs.  It's also too bad that the show is pretty obscure apparently that I doubt anyone will use it as a reaction clip, even though it's a really good one.


----------

